# 93 Maxima Idle Issue



## Maximus1993 (Sep 23, 2010)

93 Maxima with VG30E engine, 100K miles.

Car idles so badly that I have to put in Neutral while stopped at light and it is still real bad.

I brought it to a shop today for diagnosis.

They said the front 3 cylinders aren't working, as they disconnect injector wire, one at a time and the car idles no differently. Disconnecting any of the rear 3 injector wires and the car really idles extremely bad.

They also said the ohms going to the front 3 cylinders is different than the ohms going to the rear 3 cylinders.

I am not a mechanic, but it seems very odd that the front 3 cylinders and the rear 3 acting so different requires a genius on this forum to diagnose.

The shop said that ethanol in the gas ruined the front 3 injectors, which all seems hard to believe.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

deleted due to date of original post


----------



## pockittin (Jan 6, 2012)

Maximus1993 said:


> 93 Maxima with VG30E engine, 100K miles.
> 
> Car idles so badly that I have to put in Neutral while stopped at light and it is still real bad.
> 
> ...


The front 3 Cyls have their own harness. The plug for that harness is located on the drivers side of the engine above the transmission. I hope you have the later version plugs on the cable (and not the one w/o the wire retainer), because if you lose it you had better have a spare. On examination of that plug, you may find green corroded connectors there. A good cleaning there may help the front side injectors. I had problems with my Throddle Pos Sensor, having that green corrosion, that was causing my RPM problems. Good Luck!


----------

